

FluxCards Web - hngiszmo
https://fluxcards.de

======
hngiszmo
Hi, Leo Wandersleb, founder and developer of FluxCards web here.

This week we decided to go into public beta with our learning platform and I
hope to find some valuable feedback from the hacker news community.

FluxCards is tabbing in an old field of flashcards apps where 30 years ago
Supermemo and later Anki and more recently Brainscape came to fame among
literally thousands of other, mostly worthless apps (sorry for using this
strong word, I consider most flashcards apps that don't use spaced repetition
learning worthless). We do so because we believe that spaced repetition
learning did by far not yet get the attention from learners that it deserves
and if you don't know it and don't like our colors, then by all means please
try a competitor's product to see what you've been missing back at
school/university.

To get to mass adoption we strongly believe that content creation has to be
crowd-sourced and that is why one of the most unique features is shared
ownership, allowing concurrent content creation and editing while others are
learning. Rich feedback on the use of the content, including feedback on
single card performances will help content creators to improve cards to make
their cardsets ever better.

Lastly, if you have technical questions, just ask. The most basic might be our
software stack (playframework, jquery, bootstrap, touchpunch, mongo) and our
collaborative tools (git on bitbucket, kunagi).

